# Roughly how long before treatment starts?



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi,
My AMH levels were 8.97 which the clinic said was average but too low for egg share however because my other
cycles have gone really well they have accepted me   . I have a 90 minute consultation at the end of the month. Any advice on what other appoinments we will need before cycle starts. I know we will also have to attend counselling but other than that I'm not sure, just trying to work out how long the whole process will take before we can start treatment? Would love to be finished treatment no later than end of September before my maternity leave is up, what are the chances??
Many Thanks
Lexig
xxx


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Lexi,

Congratulations on the lovely Erin!

I saw that no-one had replied and I was a recipient rather than a donor, but I can help in part. If your appointment isn't until the end of July then I don't think you would be able to get through a cycle by the end of September as you will need to have blood tests which usually take about 6 weeks to get results. As you have to marry up the cycle of the recipient and donor this means that it is a little longer than a solo IVF cycle. I know that the with the Care group you also have to have stopped breast feeding several months before you can cycle as the IVF meds can be transferred to the baby through the milk.

I hope that this isn't too much like bad news for you. Apologies if this is a bit disjointed, but I have a 10 month old so my brain is a little sluggish these days!

I hope that you have success with a gorgeous sibling for Erin and that you are enjoying being a Mummy as much as I am.

Caroline


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hiya!

I have been a donor at Care (Manchester) we had our bloods took at the 1st appointment and they took just under 4 weeks to come back. In the mean time we had our counselling... you also get sent forms to complete which can be made available to any donor concieved child(DCC). This includes a 'pen picture' of you, your characteristics etc and a short msg to a DCC. It maybe be worth thinking about this now to speed up the process?!

Once bloods have come back they start looking for a recipient for you. This didn't take long (i think Care are experts by now) so maybe 2 ish days. 

Then its getting your protocol sorted...sent out to you... paying for the meds.. getting them sent to you and injection training if you need it. 

Once that is sorted they look at matching you and your recipients cycles. 

For us, from 1st appt to starting the cycle was around 3ish months (but christmas delayed us very slightly) as you can see on my signature...

So - im sorry this may not be the info you want to hear... of course everyone and every clinic is different.

Good luck!

karen


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

hi.we had consultation 5th may took 4  weeks for bloods to come back then 4 weeks to match us, got call yesterday to say weve been matched.am waiting for my monthly then will start down regulation at 21 days am so excited this is our first cycle.im a donor.


----------



## kedmo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

I first went at start of December, had consultation, donor nurse appt, bloods, antral follicile scan and compulsory counselling apt. Was matched within an hour of last appt. started D/R end of Feb, finished that cycle start April.


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the replies ladies   . Got an appointment at the end of the month which includes counselling and any bloods tests which take 2 weeks for the results then they said they will look for a match. So all pretty quick really but I suppose I have to be realistic and accept that I probably won't have it all finished by the end of September. Anyway that's not important now, I must start being healthy again as this is just not for us this time but for some other couple as well, I feel a lot of responsibility all of a sudden.
I'm sitting here trying to fill the forms in, description of myself etc. It is very difficult as I want it to be perfect, so any potential children get a good feel for the person I am.
Lexig
xxx


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

good luck!it also depends where you are in your cycle when your matched for when you start.i got wait 3 weeks then dr for 4 weeks before stimming seems alot longer then other people!i found the forms hard to write cos u never know how theyre going to feel reading those words u know?


----------



## lexig (Dec 11, 2008)

Well this might sound strange but I emailed all my friends and family this morning asking them to write a paragraph on how they would describe me and what I was like as a kid both good and bad. I feel this way I'm not just putting my words but words from the people that grew up with me and know me the most. A couple of friends have come back already and it was very emotional reading, they said so many nice things. 
Nothing from family yet, probably all bad   , no really though, I think they will find it hard as my family find it difficult to show their feelings but we are all very close just not good with words.
I know what you mean about the length of cycles, some of mine seemed liked they went on forever, I'm sure on one of them I dr for 6 weeks   .
Lexig
xxx


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

wow that sounds like a realy good idea.bet your family are just wondering what to write.mine know about our treatment though im not telling them exactly when cos they ask enough questions as it is!i suppose its nice to have support of people close.


----------

